# Firestone



## try1897 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello to all, I just got a middleweight bike that the guy said he thought might be a 1965. Its a Firestone warrior Sport Tourist with creased chrome fenders and a candy red paint that looks original. Does that sound right? I'll post pic's as soon as poss. ... Tom


----------

